# Another TT Calender?



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

*RULES

***THIS IS NOT A WHORE THREAD -- THIS IS NOT A WHORE THREAD -- THIS IS NOT A WHORE THREAD -- THIS IS NOT A WHORE THREAD***

1) If youre featuring a Photo, please know youre expected (and its only fair) to purchase a calender as well. Gotta pay to play :thumbup:

2) Only 1 Photo per post, as a link, in the highest resolution possible (RAW format PMd to Ben if available.)

2.5)**If youve posted already and have multiple photos, please edit posts with the photo youd like featured. (this will help organize this thread)**

3) Ben (Neb) needs everyone's photo by early December so he can finalize the layout quickly.*


_Price will be the same as last year. *$37US Shipped to the US (Hawaii/Alaska could be a few bucks more)* Please note that I'm not making anything on these, they're not the cheapest things to produce as we have a small quantity._



****Please SPECIFY that youre purchasing so I may add your name to the list, even if you're photo is coming later. (I will refuse to add names unless specified that youre purchasing)****

1) Neb - Ben *(1)*
2) Morio - Morio *(2)*
3) Tempes_TT - Sebastian *(1)*
4) Mantvis - Mantvydas *(1)*
5) Forty-six and 2 - Matt *(1)*
6) DeepblueT - John *(1)*
7) Ttwsm - Wade *(1)*
8) RabbitGTDguy - Joe *(1)*
9) Imola_TT - Karyn *(1)*
10) [email protected] Motorsports - Noah *(1)*
11) Marcus_Aurelius - Max *(1)*
12) Warranty225cpe - Eric *(1 - Purchasing, not featuring)*
13) Converted2VW - Luis *(1)*
14) HunTTsvegas - Kevin *(1 - Purchasing, not featuring)*


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Tempes_TT said:


> I was wondering if we were thinking about doing this again?
> 
> Id personally think it would be sweet if we did this all over again and actually be able to use the calender from the beginning of the year!
> 
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

Now that's synchronicity - I was just thinking about that exact thing TODAY while staring at this year's calendar in my cube at work!

I'll get it started with some potential photos of my TT. I shot these this summer when I got back late from a work trip, and my car was basically the only one left in the ramp. Camera phone, didn't have the black rebadging done, etc. etc. but if people with more unique TTs post up, all the better.

(Update - one pic, one link. Also add me to the calendar list - ttwsm / Wade)

(Update #2 - de-linked picture, added text link)










http://ttwsm.files.wordpress.com/2012/11/img_1840.jpg


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Ill pitch in for few pics


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

cleaned up :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Its funny I just hung the calendar up in my kitchen at my apartment last week! 
Warehouse TT by JFPhoto1, on Flickr
Wrehouse TT by JFPhoto1, on Flickr


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

[email protected] said:


>


I miss my Corrado...


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

ha! I was thinking last week 'crap, I have to get on that' and here we are. I'm good to design it, I will get quotes again to make sure the price is the same as last year. Ideally these are sent out BEFORE Christmas so people will have to work fast. Please edit your posts to follow the rules below:


*Only post 1 Photo, as a link, in the highest resolution possible.* (this will help organize this thread)

If you're posting a photo, I'd like to assume that you want to actually purchase a copy of the calendar, it only seems fair no?

I need everyone's photo by early December so I can finalize the layout quickly.

*Price will be the same as last year. $37US Shipped to the US (Hawaii/Alaska could be a few bucks more)* Please note that I'm not making anything on these, they're not the cheapest things to produce as we have a small quantity.

Add your name to the list if you want in, even if you're photo is coming later.

1) Neb - Ben


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Neb said:


> ha! I was thinking last week 'crap, I have to get on that' and here we are. I'm good to design it, I will get quotes again to make sure the price is the same as last year. Ideally these are sent out BEFORE Christmas so people will have to work fast. Please edit your posts to follow the rules below:
> 
> 
> *Only post 1 Photo, as a link, in the highest resolution possible.* (this will help organize this thread)
> ...


2) Morio- Morio

http://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x194/morio5/TOT TT/614987_10100101486967128_1435347666_o.jpg

Or

http://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x194/morio5/TOT TT/201172_10100101486892278_274680256_o.jpg

Put me down for 2 calendars!


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Sweet deal man, you rock! OP has been edited. :thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

:beer::beer:


----------



## Lurkertom (Apr 1, 2003)

I think I'll pass this time. The photos were great but I was disappointed with the quality of the paper used - the edges curled badly and the pages would not lay flat. Use heavier stock.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I can use a heavier stock, but the price will change. That's unfortunately the problem with small run publications. I can ask about a different stock either way though.

I'm not sure what you mean about pages not laying flat?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

This is really only one of mine that you can't tell it has primer on it. Not sure if it can make the cut...:beer:

I you care to use it, feel free to edit out the plate.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Lurkertom said:


> I think I'll pass this time. The photos were great but I was disappointed with the quality of the paper used - the edges curled badly and the pages would not lay flat. Use heavier stock.


I just used black paper clips on the edges. worked great. :thumbup:



Forty-six and 2 said:


> Not sure if it can make the cut...:beer:


Is that a serious question? :screwy: :heart:

Ill also assume you want your name on the list?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

It will make the cut! Basically it makes the cut if you want in on the calendar.

So spoke to the printer and he will up the paper stock so it's a bit thicker this time around. And for no charge at all. 

He also said that if I wanted to make the entire calendar as thick as the cover was it would be an extra $5/calendar. Not sure if that's going to be pushing it too much for people though.

I'd rather do one or the other or it will get confusing if people are wanting to order different paper materials.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Mantvis- Mantvydas

http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/7938/img0057bc.jpg


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Tempes_TT said:


> Is that a serious question? :screwy: :heart:
> 
> Ill also assume you want your name on the list?



Haha. Its far from finished, and I know there are plenty of nice cars in this forum to fill the slots before it. 

Definitely count me in.:beer:


I didn't read the rules close enough... I also added a second picture link. I will leave it up to yall to decide which you prefer.


http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v648/rdsfsu2004/1353608526177.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v648/rdsfsu2004/IMG_20121017_182732.jpg


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

John....add me to the list....



http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p111/xtremeninja/DSCN2512.jpg

i'll also see if i can get krissrock in on this this year....


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

How much hassle would it be to ship internationally? I was thinking of trying to "draft" a couple people into posting pics for the calendar, but one is located in Europe.


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

count me in again. 

Have a few pics from a little shoot a friend did...not sure which one to choose? So, I'll let you guys...










http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b...t 2012/456401_338658516227986_367965483_o.jpg











http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b... 2012/414792_338658656227972_1051112795_o.jpg










http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b... 2012/329582_338658416227996_1192940846_o.jpg

Joe


----------



## Letter K (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

ttwsm said:


> How much hassle would it be to ship internationally? I was thinking of trying to "draft" a couple people into posting pics for the calendar, but one is located in Europe.


no hassle at all. It would cost a few bucks more though. I can look into a cost next week if you'd like. I'll ship them anywhere as long as they prepay for it.

-Ben


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Also people, please specify in your posts that you want a calendar for me to put your name on the list. 

I dont want to run into situations where they wanted theyre picture in it but didnt want to purchase one. 

Never know who reads or doesnt read the rules! :thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

My name is Matt btw. Sorry, I guess me and this threads rules are working out well... :banghead::beer:


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi Guys, 
I'd love to get in on this, but I'm embarrassed to admit: my only camera is an iPhone. :facepalm:

I'm in the Twin Cities for the next couple months...
Wade, Sebastian, Darren...anyone interested in shooting a yellow roadster?
:beer: for ic: ? (And I'll pick up the tab on your calendar too)

Thanks in advance!

Karyn


...and please add me to calendar list too; I like this year's, can't wait to see 2013!


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

Would love to help except that I only have an iphone camera myself! Hopefully you can figure something out though. I think a shot of a roadster, top down with snow in the background, would be pretty cool.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Karyn, 

You has el PM. :thumbup:


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

ttwsm said:


> Would love to help except that I only have an iphone camera myself! Hopefully you can figure something out though. I think a shot of a roadster, top down with snow in the background, would be pretty cool.


LOVE that idea! Must check forecast to see when the white stuff is really arriving 



Tempes_TT said:


> Karyn,
> 
> You has el PM. :thumbup:


And you've got a reply :wave:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

You know what, I'll play! Add Marcus_Aurelius - Max to the list

A TT with real battle scars would bring some variety to a calendar full of show quality cars... We're not a show only community! (Now my problem is to find a worthy action shot  )


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> You know what, I'll play! Add Marcus_Aurelius - Max to the list
> 
> A TT with real battle scars would bring some variety to a calendar full of show quality cars... We're not a show only community! (Now my problem is to find a worthy action shot  )


have always liked these ones Max. By the way...hows it going? Haven't talked in a while (though, not to cloud this great thread up).


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

1) Neb - Ben
2) Morio - Morio
3) Tempes_TT - Sebastian
4) Mantvis - Mantvydas
5) Forty-six and 2 - Matt
6) DeepblueT - John
7) ttwsm - Wade
8) RabbitGTDguy - Joe
9) Imola_TT - Karyn
10) [email protected] Motorsports - Noah

http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c9/DeckManDubs/Lime Rock Jaguar Club 2012/IMG_9597.jpg


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

darrenbyrnes said:


> I miss my Corrado...


Thats why I never could get rid of mine. The TT just cant hold a candle to a Corrado when it comes to  factor.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

RabbitGTDguy said:


> have always liked these ones Max. By the way...hows it going? Haven't talked in a while (though, not to cloud this great thread up).


Everything is fine on my side Joe! (I'll send you an email so we can catch up) 

I'll trust your aesthetic judgement as it's much finer than mine, so I'll go with the second picture (although I wasn't the one driving).


Link:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/715/100619136edited.jpg/


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm in for a calandar:thumbup:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

I'd like to be in on this one too!

The name is Luis and the car is a 01' 225 Nimbus Gray Roadster.

What's the deadline for the pics?
I'd like to take a good one of course.

Here's one I've posted before:









Link:
https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAABR0/Lzhfr8IwhUQ/s640/Detail3-%20iWax.jpg


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c9/DeckManDubs/Lime Rock Jaguar Club 2012/IMG_9597.jpg





Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Everything is fine on my side Joe! (I'll send you an email so we can catch up)
> 
> I'll trust your aesthetic judgement as it's much finer than mine, so I'll go with the second picture (although I wasn't the one driving).
> 
> ...


Thanks for actually following the rules! :heart:

To the other people, I just need *1 photo that you pick and please post as a link!*


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Neb said:


> Thanks for actually following the rules! :heart:
> 
> To the other people, I just need *1 photo that you pick and please post as a link!*


This.

Plus bump for updated list.


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

*Take your pick of my tt alms and let me know*

TAKE YOUR PICK OF MY TT ALMS AND LET ME KNOW










































































































































TAKE YOUR PICK OF MY TT ALMS AND LET ME KNOW


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

want to use any of mine?

Pics:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Neb said:


> To the other people, I just need *1 photo that you pick and please post as a link!*


:facepalm:

LOL come on people! haha. Seriously though, everyone is welcome to be a part of this calendar. As long as you're willing to buy one you can submit a photo. Although I would not suggest using one that has yourself (or other people) in it. 

There's no 'qualifications' or anything. Just post a high res photo that you want to use and post it as a LINK, not as a photo.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

:facepalm: Please read ALL the rules. Theyve been updated. :facepalm:



Tempes_TT said:


> *RULES
> 
> ***THIS IS NOT A WHORE THREAD -- THIS IS NOT A WHORE THREAD -- THIS IS NOT A WHORE THREAD -- THIS IS NOT A WHORE THREAD***
> 
> ...


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm going to back out of this round. Ill get in on next years. I've seen enough pics of my car :laugh:

Ill take a calendar for my job though. I better not catch any of my co workers beating off to it.. :sly:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> I'm going to back out of this round. Ill get in on next years. I've seen enough pics of my car :laugh:
> 
> Ill take a calendar for my job though. I better not catch any of my co workers beating off to it.. :sly:


:thumbup: 

Could you edit your post with the shots pretty please? :heart:


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Please add me to the purchasing but not submitting list. Nothing really of note to add other than the picture of the transmission laying next to it.. hahahaha! 

Kevin


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

germanengineering g60 said:


> TAKE YOUR PICK OF MY TT ALMS AND LET ME KNOW


 If you want me to pick this is what I would choose. Can you edit your post to only have the one pic? 










Thanks!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Same thing here. 

This is my fav. Can you either edit your post to just show this one or pick one? Also do you have in high res?


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

I'm going to have to pull out my pc crashed with all the pics


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

XXX 1.8T said:


> I'm going to have to pull out my pc crashed with all the pics


 Well that's not good


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

I'll take a calendar. 

Here's my contribution unless you guys think it's too artsy fartsy. 










Link here: http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b240/SteveAngry/8ada824a-1.jpg 

Steve


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Not too artsy. I'll probably crop it so that it's a square though.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Just to confirm with everyone. At this point we have 12 people submitting photos. Please let me know by Sunday if there are any more. If there are, I will double up some of the photos on the months. Right now there's 1 per month. Please don't be offended if you are a doubled up person and don't get a full page 'spread'. No harm intended. 

I will hopefully be starting a new calendar thread later today or tomorrow with the updated designs/photos. :beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Imola_TT said:


> Hi Guys,
> I'd love to get in on this, but I'm embarrassed to admit: my only camera is an iPhone. :facepalm:
> 
> I'm in the Twin Cities for the next couple months...
> ...


 Hey Karyn, 

Are you still getting a photo?


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for the update Neb.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey mate! what wheels are those? your car is f'ing nice


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

Neb said:


> Hey Karyn,
> 
> Are you still getting a photo?


 Yes! I just need to do some touch ups, will have it up by Saturday. Thanks for the reminder & update!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Converted2VW said:


> Hey mate! what wheels are those? your car is f'ing nice


 Do you mean my car? If so they're 3 piece Porsche twists :beer:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Those are absolutely glorious Neb, Thanks. 

I meant the ones in the yellow TT (XXX 18T)?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Converted2VW said:


> Those are absolutely glorious Neb, Thanks.
> 
> I meant the ones in the yellow TT (XXX 18T)?


 Ah, those are pzwo I believe. I even think he had them for sale in the classifieds :beer:


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

wishful thinking:








dang -- I should have "borrowed" XXX1.8's wheels!!

showroom fresh, way back in November, 2004









reality; getting dirty in the country









Yep, not quite following the rules, and I'm late.
I'm a problem child.:facepalm:

Ben: you've got PM.


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

Imola_TT said:


> wishful thinking:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i have my set for sale in the classifieds. look here.
http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5898693-FINALLY!!!!-a-beater...


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Ben let me know the best way to pay for the calendar, i don't like owing $ 

Deepblue, you have pm sir


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Updated the other thread


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Bump. The following people need to pay so we can place the order:

Tempes_TT
TTswm
Warranty22cpe

:beer:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Neb said:


> Bump. The following people need to pay so we can place the order:
> 
> Tempes_TT
> TTswm
> ...


Ill pay you today evening :thumbup:


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

Converted2VW said:


> Ben let me know the best way to pay for the calendar, i don't like owing $
> 
> Deepblue, you have pm sir


converted, you need to clear out your messages so i can send you more.
thanks


----------

